# Grandkids Christmas train board



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Best advice I got was to build a small layout first. Boy,... learned a lot. So many times I did something that I made a written note in a spiral binder called NOTE TO SELF..... it usually started out by saying "don't do this again"...
Anyway.....many thanx to all those who answered my questions throughout the year....

Yep,...that is MY table underneath,... three times as big!!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

3 cheers to Grandpa!



Do I see supports for table expansion?


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope,...That is a table about three times the size of the one I did for the grand kids,...
... .... and it's all MINE!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think your notebook deserves a page entitled "Make sure the grandkids have fun!" ... you need to put a big "accomplished" checkmark next to that one!

TJ


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

The train board is still here in my cellar. My son was worried that the kids will destroy it. I told him that it can stay here and when they come over, they can play with it,...with my supervision. I need to show them how to run the train board,..and how trains really run. They just don't go from zero to 60 in second! What I am planning on doing is taking them down to the train yards this summer to see the real thing!

It will probably stay here till next Christmas,...BUT!,... the longer it stays here, the better it gets. I am installing lights in all the buildings and putting in a grass airstrip. What the heck!,... I can use more practice!!!


----------

